# Bar-Sto Barrels for Glocks?



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Being fairly new to the forum, this topic may have come up before and, if so, I hope I'm not boring people. There is a fair amount of information on the internet concerning Glock barrels not supporting the case as much as other after market barrels sold for Glocks. This means the base of the case has slightly more exposure when the gun is in battery with a glock barrel than with after market products such as Bar-Sto. The increased exposure may make the incidence of kBs more likely. It appears this almost never occurs with 9 mm guns - two reasonably confirmed reports- but is more common in the 40 caliber models and possibly the 45s as well. What do forum readers know about this and is there any good reason to purchase an after market barrel to reduce the liklihood of a kB in the 40 caliber line?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

From what I understand, it is more of an issue from reloads. I suppose the added support could help, but if all U use is factory ammunition, the likelyhood of a kaboom is pretty low...... In my opinion...


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, Shipwreck, I think you are right. Nearly all the kBs occur with reloads and one never knows what might have gone wrong there - too much powder, wrong kind of primer, bullet seated too tight (shortening the OAL by 1/10th of an inch can increase, potentially, the pressure two fold for .40. That means pressure of 60 to 70 K!) I haven't started reloading yet and even when I start, I think I will pass on reloading for my 40 cal. Glock and stick with 9mm and 45. I'm trying to decide if I should invest the $200 it will take to get a Bar-Sto barrel for my Glock 35 for peace of mind.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I have witnessed several KBs in person. All were with commercially reloaded ammo (of poor quality in my opinion).

Supposedly Glock has addressed the issue somewhat, but there are aftermarket barrels with traditional rifling and more supported chambers.

There are also conversion barrels out there. I'm probably going to get a 9mm barrel for my G27, and I may a G35 and get a 9mm barrel for it as well.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Just to be on the safe side, I went ahead and ordered a Bar-Sto barrel for my G 35 today. I have Glocks in 9mm and .45 as well and I am leaving those guns as they are. Thanks for your input.


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> From what I understand, it is more of an issue from reloads. I suppose the added support could help, but if all U use is factory ammunition, the likelyhood of a kaboom is pretty low...... In my opinion...


From what I have read on the internet, Accurate #5 powder has more KB issues in .40 S&W than most. Also, Accurate has a very interesting consumer alert on their website.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

VK, thanks for your input.
When you saw these kBs, was anyone hurt? How badly was the gun damaged? Any additional info you can provide on the type of reloads the persons were using?

I have heard some people say reloading brass from Glocks is not a good idea because the unsupported barrel (slightly more exposure of the case before it is enclosed by the barrel) can lead to distortion of the brass case base.
Does anyone have comments?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

martial_field said:


> VK, thanks for your input.
> When you saw these kBs, was anyone hurt? How badly was the gun damaged? Any additional info you can provide on the type of reloads the persons were using?
> 
> I have heard some people say reloading brass from Glocks is not a good idea because the unsupported barrel (slightly more exposure of the case before it is enclosed by the barrel) can lead to distortion of the brass case base.
> Does anyone have comments?


The ammo was Master Cartridge commercial reloads. All of the pistols were put quickly back in service by an armorer, but you won't have that option in a gunfight.


----------

